# From the tree, road & lodge - Alabama Road Trip!   Update page 5



## pasinthrough

All right folks, I’m headed out of town tomorrow morning headed for one of my favorite places, Enon Alabama. It’s pre-rut and these cold temps should have the deer hitting the food plots hard in the evenings. I’m taking a camera man for the first 4 days and then solo filming for the rest of my 8 days. I’ll do my best to keep you updated, if not from the tree, at least from the lodge after the hunt. Just bear with me cause I’m not gonna mis that food for trying to type on my droid! 

Y’all stay tuned…


----------



## lungbuster123

Heck yea Derik good luck! I hope you smoke the big boy your after this trip.


----------



## XJfire75

Good luck man! You huntin right through Christmas?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Go get'em Derik. Keep me in touch brotha!


----------



## pasinthrough

XJfire75 said:


> Good luck man! You huntin right through Christmas?


 

I'll be back right before, can't mis being with the little girl for that one.  Mama will only let me go so far!



BIGRNYRS said:


> Go get'em Derik. Keep me in touch brotha!




I'm gonna try, on both accounts!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

good luck!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Good luck to ya.


----------



## REEFD

Update?


----------



## pasinthrough

Just made it to camp, unpacked and getting ready to shoot the bow and shower before heading out around 1:30 or so.


----------



## alligood729

Good luck Derik, waiting on pictures because I know there will be some....


----------



## mclellandk

I guide 10 miles from enon on my farm. We hunted the week of thanksgiving. Deer were hammering the plots in the afternoon  i think we saw 125 deer that week. You will have a good hunt this week. Be safe and update us.  Tell fred  kent said hello and i will see him in january.  Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

On stand. Already see deer moving.


----------



## rex upshaw

good luck, that is a great place.  i got to go there back when it was sehoy, but not for hunting.


----------



## REEFD

Good luck!


----------



## pasinthrough

Day one, saw 15, one buck, the rest does. Shot this doe at last light.  Day 2 tomorrow!


----------



## rex upshaw

nice work.


----------



## Katera73

Way to go I knew them bama deer would be in trouble after you done whooped the Ga. and Sc. deer. Hey you might as well head to Tenn. next go for a southeast slam!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

Katera73 said:


> Way to go I knew them bama deer would be in trouble after you done whooped the Ga. and Sc. deer. Hey you might as well head to Tenn. next go for a southeast slam!!!!!





They are still tough, but anything is possible!  Christmas wishes do come true here!


----------



## Rob

Thank you  -  I really enjoy these threads - please keep the updates and pics coming.......


----------



## pasinthrough

Saw 15 or 16 this morning. They moved all morning long.  10 button heads, 1 6 point, the rest does that stayed out of range.  I guess they got the memo! Heading in for a great breakfast, catch ya this afternoon.


Stand pic from a hardwood bottom.


----------



## mclellandk

Looks like a great start.  Good luck this afternoon


----------



## pasinthrough

Thanks Kent! Fred says hi. 

I get  in the tree at 1:40 today and had  a 5 point walk out and feed  in the food plot 10 minutes later.
He fed past at 18 yards... they gotta be 6 points or better here.

This is a good start.


----------



## mclellandk

Should be a good afternoon if they are allready up and feeding. Magical place you are at. I got a 140 inch 9pt on the wall from there when it ws still sehoy . Nice to be siitin in a tree where at any minute muy- grande could walk out!


----------



## JoeyWommack

I hunt just across from Enon.  The deer movement is only getting better.  Good luck.


----------



## pasinthrough

Saw 12 tonight and was holding out for a buck.  That was until last light when this doe walked by at 34 yards. A very nice center lung hit and she was done for in about 10 seconds covering 90 yards. 

Joey, ill get back with you when I get home, I promise.

Two days, two does...no wonder I like this place!


----------



## boothy

Nice!


----------



## JoeyWommack

Thanks buddy and again, Good Luck!


----------



## mclellandk

congrats. looks like the weather is fixin to turn alittle colder this weekend. that will keep em moving.HOPE YOU STICK ONE THIS AM


----------



## pasinthrough

Sat til 10 this morning. Saw 7 does & 2 spikes.  The does caught our wind, game over.  The other guys in camp have killed one 160 pound hog, and 7 does.  Not too bad for 8 hunters!

Another update after the hunt tonight.


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> Sat til 10 this morning. Saw 7 does & 2 spikes.  The does caught our wind, game over.  The other guys in camp have killed one 160 pound hog, and 7 does.  Not too bad for 8 hunters!
> 
> Another update after the hunt tonight.




So how was tonight Derik? I was at the bow range over here this evening and it should have been a good afternoon on stand!


----------



## pasinthrough

No photos tonight.  Only saw 4 deer and then 8 hogs ran them out of the plot.  Try again In the am.


----------



## pasinthrough

A little rain coming down. We are on the way out this morning. Stay tuned...


----------



## pasinthrough

Just crushed another doe at 22 yards.  She didn't make it 30 yards after the shot!  Pics to follow...


----------



## alligood729

You go killer! Still looking for some bone  pictures!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

Here is the pic. Yep David, I'm still looking for some bone.  Others in camp have shot and lost or shot and missed bucks.  

It's not a sure thing, heck, its hunting...  this place is unreal!  I think it will happen.  Mossy Oak is going to be here filming over this next hunt.


----------



## death-from-above

Keep giggin those nannies, friend.  You have plenty of time and you know as well as I do, at Enon it only takes a fraction of a second for the stars to align and smack. . . BULLWINKLE leaves your setup leakin'.  I can't wait to see some of the video.  Tell Fred and Bernie-mac I said to put ya'll in the "special place" and tell Mrs. Angie and Mrs. Sara that I sure could go for some of their fried pork chops and some custard pie.  Shoot staight , friend, and keep me posted.


----------



## lungbuster123

Derik I hope yall have had the camera rolling with all these deer your killing! I know it wont be to much longer and you'll have a big ole' bruiser on the ground. Good luck man!


----------



## pasinthrough

Well guys, Fred hunted tonight with the camo cameras for the Deer Thugs show on the Pursuit Channel.  He took a big mature 6 point, about 190 pounds and aged at 4 years old.  Shot wih the Swhacker broadhead and he didn't make it 90 yards.






We'll be going back at it tomorrow afternoon. I'll keep you posted!

TJ, those pork chops were outta sight!


----------



## alligood729

pasinthrough said:


> Well guys, Fred hunted tonight with the camo cameras for the Deer Thugs show on the Pursuit Channel.  He took a big mature 6 point, about 190 pounds and aged at 4 years old.  Shot wih the Swhacker broadhead and he didn't make it 90 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be going back at it tomorrow afternoon. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> TJ, those pork chops were outta sight!



You are next........


----------



## death-from-above

pasinthrough said:


> Well guys, Fred hunted tonight with the camo cameras for the Deer Thugs show on the Pursuit Channel.  He took a big mature 6 point, about 190 pounds and aged at 4 years old.  Shot wih the Swhacker broadhead and he didn't make it 90 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be going back at it tomorrow afternoon. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> TJ, those pork chops were outta sight!



That is either a huge 6pt or a midget in camo


----------



## boothy

Any luck this morning?


----------



## pasinthrough

My second hunt starts this afternoon.  I am joined by 8 of my close friends from South Carolina.  I'll take photos of the destruction we unleash over the next three days!


----------



## rastaman

Hey Derik!  i miss you guys already! Good luck this week and hope you get something with some bone on top!
PS  my Mom said thanks for the doe!


----------



## tournament fisher

cool to hear how yall are doing


----------



## pasinthrough

Well guys the Carolina gang put 3 more does on the truck tonight! old Sliksix and Mad Matt teamed up for 3 does and I saw 2 shooter bucks that were chasing does all around my plot.  I got some good video, but no shots for me tonight.  I saw 8 total, others saw between 7 and 24.

Here is a tailgate photo from this evening.


----------



## pasinthrough

rastaman said:


> Hey Derik!  i miss you guys already! Good luck this week and hope you get something with some bone on top!
> PS  my Mom said thanks for the doe!



Thanks Randy! It is my pleasure to provide her with that doe!  I miss you guys already, but you'll be back before you know it.  I saw two good ones tonight and will be going back after them in the am...who knows...


----------



## pasinthrough

Already had a broken 5 point come right under the stand.  He saw a doe at 100 yards away and he gave chase.  I hope to see more.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

good luck bud hoping the best for ya!


----------



## pasinthrough

Well, had a nice 9 point come by this morning around 9:30 following a doe.  I took a 40 yard shot and he went 80 yards, DRT!


----------



## rex upshaw

congrats.  you are laying 'em down.  cool brow tines.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Derik, you are having a hunting season dreams are made of. Straight killer! Good job buddy!!!!!! Call me when you get back home! We need to try and slay some water birds!!!! BTW, you want to be on my Turkey Challenge team?
Byron


----------



## sds008

Good job boss man. No wonder you love that place. I have been picking up beer cans so I can check that place out. Nice pictures and I can’t wait to see the video.


----------



## mclellandk

Nice! They always start cruisin and chasin a little earlier in that end of the county than where my farms are at. Glad yall are having good luck .congrats! I cant wait till january. Gonna be there the whole month! I am pumped!


----------



## rastaman

Wait to go Derik!


----------



## pasinthrough

I saw 3 more shooters this evening at 30, 36 and 80 yards, but Alabama limits you to one a day!

Matt scored tonight on his best bow buck to date!


----------



## PineThirty

Congrats to all of yall! Yall are lay em down!


----------



## boothy

Awesome!  Man you are straight slaying them this year.


----------



## boothy

The hurtsboro area is a great area to hunt.  My father killed some bruisers down that way back in the 80's,  and that was were I killed my first deer over 15 years ago.  Congratulations on a great hunt for you guys!


----------



## pasinthrough

Back at it again this morning.  Sun is starting to lighten up the eastern sky.  Quiet & still this morning, I'm hoping for another video opportunity.  

8 of the 9 of us have killed or missed in a day and a half!  This place is amazing to say the least.  I'll have a final report after I get home and post more and better photos.

Thanks to all that have followed along, your comments have kept me going all week!


----------



## hvickers2

Man sounds like a good time! I bet your bow is wore out!


----------



## pasinthrough

I'm gonna treat her to a complete year down with new strings & cables and a good once over after the season.  I think she deserves it!


----------



## mclellandk

Another nice buck!  Hope yall brought a bunch of coolers!


----------



## pasinthrough

Another evening, another 5 deer hit the ground!  Including my dad's best bow buck!  His deer is only a 7 point, but has lots of mass with over 5 inch bases.


----------



## pasinthrough

Well, my bad luck has caught up with me.  I had an arrow explode on me this evening.  It didn't go through but cut a nice chunk out of my thumb.  Looks like I'm sitting out the morning hunt.


----------



## T.P.

That looks like a rage hole. Ouch!


----------



## southGAlefty

OUCH! What were you shooting at?


----------



## pasinthrough

Silly ol doe @ 17 yards!  She has no idea how lucky she is.  

The throbbing is keeping me up tonight...

Yes Kent, we packed LOTS of coolers!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Dang man, was that an arrow tht you have shot through a deer before? Was it a carbon express arrow?


----------



## mclellandk

man! hate to see that cut. looks like they maybe safe from you for a short while. congrats on your buddies bucks!hope you get back at it soon.when does yalls hunt end?


----------



## pasinthrough

Byron,

Yes, that arrow had been through one before and I did not check it.  It is completely my fault and I know better!  It was a Beman ICS Hunter 400.  I've never had a problem with them before, always a first for everything.  Fact is I should have flexed it, but didn't.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Rob

Man that looks painful,  I hope you can get some good antibiotics and heal up quickly.  It is also a good reminder for me to check my arrows.


----------



## rex upshaw

ouch.  rub some dirt on it and get back in the tree.


----------



## kevincox

Better get that cut cleaned up good and get stiches if you need them. If it gets infected you will be in trouble!


----------



## pasinthrough

On the way home now. Another guy in our group killed this 138 gross ten point on the last morning.  Shot at 28 yards, with a rage.


----------



## tournament fisher

awesome trip. i cant wait to go to enon


----------



## pasinthrough

We went, we hunted, we were successful and we are bringing home the bone!


----------



## mclellandk

Yall will be turnin some heads on the way home.what a great hunt.and its only gonna get better over there in the weeks to come. Congrats again.take care of that hand.2 more weeks and i will be there for the month of jan. You got me pumped!!!!


----------



## big cheez

sure makes me excited about goin the second week of jan !


----------



## whitetaco02

What is Enon Plantation?  Cost?


----------



## pasinthrough

Look at Enon.com it should answer your questions.  If you still need more, send me a PM.


----------



## mclellandk

www.enon.com   awesome place  bow only


----------



## whitetaco02

pasinthrough said:


> Look at Enon.com it should answer your questions.  If you still need more, send me a PM.



Thanks man!  The rates don't look that bad at all!  I may be PMing you for next year!


----------



## pasinthrough

A few pics from my big camera.  It does a little bit better job than those cell phones.


----------



## boothy

Dang man the hand looks rough!  But the trip looks like one for the record books.  Congratulations!


----------



## pasinthrough

boothy,
The hand is doing better.  Still very sore, but a little better.

I could shoot if I had to, but I think I'm going to let it rest for the rest of 2010.  It has been a FANTASTIC year to say the least.  I always like to close the year in Alabama.  Just when things are winding down in SC and GA, the Alabama woods are getting prime.  

I hope you have enjoyed this over the past week.  I still have final notes to write and numbers of deer to tally, but I'm working on about 3 hours sleep and a 4.5 hour drive today, so I'm slap give out.


----------



## pasinthrough

*After thoughts...*

After it is all said and done, I sat a total of 11 hunts, over 7 days during a full moon.  I saw 102 deer total from the stand, an average of over 9 per hunt.  I shot 3 does and a 9-point.  I shot a doe that ducked and clipped her very high, just about an inch under the skin off the top of her shoulders.  She is the first deer I have lost this year, but after reviewing the video tape, it is a non-vital hit and she should be just fine.  My shots were 22, 31, 34 and 40 yards.  The one I clipped was at 33.

I saw many bucks tend scrapes (one big 2 year old 5 point at 12 yards).  Some had to stand on their back legs to get to the licking branch.  I saw rubs 6 to 8 inches in diameter.  I saw bucks sparring, bristling up and posturing at each other.  One evening I had 3 spikes that hooked up and were all sparring at the same time.  That was something I have never seen before and I'm glad I had the video camera with me.  I saw young bucks start running does, and even saw a nice 8 point run a doe around the food plot one evening.

I would have had 2 more does and possibly another buck if I were not trying to film my hunts or if that arrow had not exploded on release.  

I will try to post the video as soon as I can get to it.  While its not the caliber of Lee's stuff, I think it's still pretty good for what it is.  

I take this trip each year for several reasons.  First, I love the people.  They are real, hard-working, hunters and I can relate to them all.  Second, I usually see lots of deer being deer and I learn something about deer behavior each time and that's a huge plus.  Third, more times than not, I will have a nice buck in range, then all I have to do is my part, because the guides and the deer have done everything they were supposed to do.  Next, I am able to hunt with my dad and 7 other great friends.  Being around camp picking at each other constantly and pulling pranks is what makes memories that will last a lifetime.  Lastly, the accommodations and food are second to none.  Angie and Sarah will make meals that will satisfy most anyone.  Lord knows we put away the groceries this past week!

Now I can't promise you will have the same results, but I wanted to post daily progress of my trip this year in hopes it would be entertaining and the bowhunters here would see the opportunities that await just an hour and a half from Columbus, GA.  

I'll do everything in my power to be back next year.


----------



## mclellandk

Congrats again! Great pictures , great hunt


----------



## alligood729

Derik, you are making it very hard to not go there.....very nice deer!!! Sorry bout your hand tho, that doesn't look nice!  Looking forward to the videos when they are ready. Very good season for you!!!


----------



## whitetaco02

I didn't see a 7 day hunt on their rate page?  How much extra is that?


----------



## howie_r

Congrats on some nice deer. I wonder though do you feel it was worth the cost? I am always curious about these places and keep debating about trying one to just to see if I could tag some useful information from the guides and have a good hunt because so far my luck has been bad and my skill not so good lol.
If I do try one of these deer hunts out it may be this place since it is not to far from where I live and I don't have to worry about an out of state tags.


----------



## G Duck

Thanks for the updates. Enjoyed reading them! and Congrats!


----------



## pasinthrough

whitetaco02 said:


> I didn't see a 7 day hunt on their rate page? How much extra is that?


 

I have been wanting to hunt two back to back hunts ever since I first went there in 2005.  Trouble is, when someone gets a slot, they almost never give it up.  I was able to get a slot on an adjoining hunt after last season and finally got to hunt back to back hunts.  I hunted 7 of the 8 days I was allowed, but didn't hunt the last morning due to my hand being injured.  So to answer you question, I had 2 - 3 day hunts spread over 8 days.  Wednesday afternoon through the next Wednesday morning. No hunting Saturday evening or Sunday morning.


----------



## pasinthrough

howie_r said:


> Congrats on some nice deer. I wonder though do you feel it was worth the cost? I am always curious about these places and keep debating about trying one to just to see if I could tag some useful information from the guides and have a good hunt because so far my luck has been bad and my skill not so good lol.
> If I do try one of these deer hunts out it may be this place since it is not to far from where I live and I don't have to worry about an out of state tags.


 

 Howie,

I have made friends with the folks down at Enon.  They are real and work very hard for clients.  I have a friend who started me going back in 2005.  He has been going for 7 years now and has not killed a buck.  He has had multiple opportunities, but has elected to pass.  He always brings home a few does, but the bucks have gotten a pass from him.  He will have his deposit ready before anyone else in the group does.  He, like me loves it!  It is our vacation each year.  I know this is like reading something in a book, but our time at Enon is not measured in inches of antler or number of does.  It's measured in the memories we have to share.  Since 2005 I have kept a journal of everything I have done while I've been hunting at Enon.  I can go back a tell you what I've seen, shot and missed.  I do this because so much happens I don't want to forget anything!  

Nothing is 100% but if you go to enjoy yourself and take the rain with the sunshine, you are bound to have a great time!

Enon is like Graduate School for Bowhunters!  You will learn tons, if you apply yourself!


----------



## howie_r

Thank you. Sounds like I may need to save up and give it a try one year then. If it is Graduate School though maybe I should hold off because honestly, when it comes to hunting I am Kindergarten if I am lucky LOL.


----------



## pasinthrough

alligood729 said:


> Derik, you are making it very hard to not go there.....very nice deer!!! Sorry bout your hand tho, that doesn't look nice!  Looking forward to the videos when they are ready. Very good season for you!!!


 

Heck David, after what I did to my ankle this year, the hand will mend in no time!  I'll bet I could hunt with it now.  

Frank and I tried to tell you back in October how Enon was!  I think you would like that kinda "target rich environment"

Take care pal, and have a great Christmas!


----------



## lungbuster123

Yall had an awsome hunt Derik! That first pic you posted of your buck didnt do him justice. I cant wait to see the video and congratulations!


----------



## pasinthrough

Thanks for all the kind words, Zack!

I'm working on the videos and will post them as soon as I can get to it.  I hope before the first of the year.  Lots of catching up, Christmas duties and family time to do before I can get to it though.


----------



## lungbuster123

pasinthrough said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, Zack!
> 
> I'm working on the videos and will post them as soon as I can get to it.  I hope before the first of the year.  Lots of catching up, Christmas duties and family time to do before I can get to it though.




Great man I cant wait to watch them. You and your family have a great Christmas.


----------



## pasinthrough

Here is one of the does I was able to take.


----------



## slick head hunter

you hunting on private land , guided or un guided, looking to go somewhere next year just not sure where yet


----------



## pasinthrough

It's semi-guided and the land is very private.  Its been 12,000 acres of bow only since 1991.  Once you park your vehicle, you will want for nothing.  The guides will pick out your stands and move you around in hopes of getting you in front of a buck based on the most recent information they have.  Enon has more does than you can count!  The food it out of sight.  Give it a try.  It's not 100%, but I've shot 5 wall hangers in 8 trips, plus a truck load of does.


----------



## BowanaLee

Dang boyz, y'all wore them rascals slap out !


----------



## pasinthrough

bowanna said:


> Dang boyz, y'all wore them rascals slap out !


 


Not quite...we had to leave a few for "seed"!   Most of them deer are use to doctors or lawyers being up in those stands.  It gets dangerous for 'em when a bunch of HUNGRY southern boys get thrown in the mix!!

I guess I came around 285 on my way and picked up a wee bit of that MOJO you had brewing!  Hope you didn't mind.


----------



## howie_r

Wow Pasinthrough thank you for sharing the video. this place looks like somewhere I need to save up and try going to wonder if they have group packages and how many people do they need for one.


----------



## pasinthrough

The rates are what they are.  They only take 9 hunters per hunt with 3 going with each guide in the Suburban.  We started out with 3 slots 7 years ago and now have all 9 for our "holiday hunt"  I wouldn't let not finding someone else to go with stop me from going.  You are sure to make new friends, trade phone numbers and emails.  Rastaman on here (mostly in the traditional forum)  aka Randy, I met several years ago and we stay in touch throughout the year. Hollar at me later and I'll be glad to bend your ear a little!

It's still got me excited too, I can't wait to go back next year!


----------



## pasinthrough

pasinthrough said:


> Well, my bad luck has caught up with me. I had an arrow explode on me this evening. It didn't go through but cut a nice chunk out of my thumb. Looks like I'm sitting out the morning hunt.


 



I have been meaning to post a follow up pic but just haven't gotten around to it until now. The hand has been doing great and has been near 100% for a few weeks now. I have shot my bow and pistols several times with no problems. It's a true wonder what a little TLC and super glue can do in the right hands!


----------



## pasinthrough

Due to a lot of stuff I've got going on right now. I'm reviving this old thread. It sure is nice to read about the events of the past. Post 63 is a special one for me. Here is a better photo of my dads buck. I am so proud of him. Shot his first archery deer at 62 years of age and this buck at enon when he was 67.  This was after shoulder and open heart surgery. This man is my hero.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Saw this thread for the first time.  Great read, great place!  Awesome to see your dad getting after it with you


----------



## bear claw

Looks like great memories


----------



## Pilgrim

So is Enon Plantation operating as a hunting outfit anymore?


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Pilgrim said:


> So is Enon Plantation operating as a hunting outfit anymore?



Nope.


----------



## Pilgrim

bowhunterdavid said:


> Nope.


What else in Alabama is comparable to Enon? Pasinthrough, have you found a place that is similar in deer numbers and shot opportunities?


----------



## pasinthrough

Pilgrim said:


> What else in Alabama is comparable to Enon? Pasinthrough, have you found a place that is similar in deer numbers and shot opportunities?



I haven't and really don't think another place can even come close. 

I revived this because I was enjoying reading about the success of my dad who passed last week. 

Enon was sold off in smaller chunks and after that, it'll never be the same. Some are trying to keep it going but the cost is more and land access is less. It was good while it lasted...


----------

